# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Turpi !

## chess_master

Pershendetje , shpresoj se jeni mire te gjithe !

Kam njefare problemi te vogel me turpin . Ne prani te shume njerezve , ose personave te gjinise se kundert , ndjej turp me shume se qe duhet , dhe djersitet fytyra deri ne nje shkalle sa ndihesh shume ne pozite jo te mire . Desha te marr mendimet e juaja nese ky problem eshte shendetesor fizik qe ka te beje me gjendrat e djerses apo diqka e tille , apo me shume eshte problem psikik qe ka te beje me mendjen e me mendimet . 
Le te ndihet i lirshem dikush te shkruaje nese ka ose ka pasur problem te ketille , dhe si arrihet zvogelimi i ketij turpi para te tjereve . 

Falemnderit !

----------


## prishtina75

.....fatkeqsisht ky fenomen thuajse eshte zhdukur tersisht ne shoqerin dhe karakterin tone, duke fillu nga klasa politike e deri tek qytetari i thjeshte, keshtu qe do thoja, pjesa tjeter duhet te brengoset dhe jo ti,  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Prudence

aman ja zgjidhe hallin ti.

ai ose ajo e ka kete ndjesi vetem me gjinine e kundert...keshtu qe lidhet me teper me pasigurine qe ka ne prezantimin dhe pershtypjen qe le tek pala tjeter.Une them qe ka per te te kaluar me moshe kjo pune....dhe gjithashtu ne varesi dhe te eksperiencave qe do kalosh ne jete ne raportet personale.  :shkelje syri: 
Nje ndihme e momentit...besoj se eshte moskokecarrja....ndaj mendimit i pelqej si pelqej, e thashe mire apo se thashe mire, ji i/e drejteperdrejte(ndonjehere mund te tingelloj si pa takt)...por do fillosh te ndihesh sh rehat edhe te jesh me i sigurt ne pranine e gjinise tjeter.

 :buzeqeshje:  hajt suxese

----------

AlbaneZ (17-12-2013)

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> aman ja zgjidhe hallin ti.
> 
> ai ose ajo e ka kete ndjesi vetem me gjinine e kundert...keshtu qe lidhet me teper me pasigurine qe ka ne prezantimin dhe pershtypjen qe le tek pala tjeter.Une them qe ka per te te kaluar me moshe kjo pune....dhe gjithashtu ne varesi dhe te eksperiencave qe do kalosh ne jete ne raportet personale. 
> Nje ndihme e momentit...besoj se eshte moskokecarrja....ndaj mendimit i pelqej si pelqej, e thashe mire apo se thashe mire, ji i/e drejteperdrejte(ndonjehere mund te tingelloj si pa takt)...por do fillosh te ndihesh sh rehat edhe te jesh me i sigurt ne pranine e gjinise tjeter.
> 
>  *hajt suSeXe*


Ket deshe me i thone prude?

 :ngerdheshje: 

dont worry, be happy..

kshu ka qene edhe nji miku im, po tani te tha piten thone,.. :shkelje syri: 

lol

----------


## Prudence

> Ket deshe me i thone prude?
> 
> 
> 
> dont worry, be happy..
> 
> kshu ka qene edhe nji miku im, po tani te tha piten thone,..
> 
> lol


hiqi duret nga prona ime!!!

ky eshte urdher.

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## broken_smile

> Pershendetje , shpresoj se jeni mire te gjithe !
> 
> Kam njefare problemi te vogel me turpin . Ne prani te shume njerezve , ose personave te gjinise se kundert , ndjej turp me shume se qe duhet , dhe djersitet fytyra deri ne nje shkalle sa ndihesh shume ne pozite jo te mire . Desha te marr mendimet e juaja nese ky problem eshte shendetesor fizik qe ka te beje me gjendrat e djerses apo diqka e tille , apo me shume eshte problem psikik qe ka te beje me mendjen e me mendimet . 
> Le te ndihet i lirshem dikush te shkruaje nese ka ose ka pasur problem te ketille , dhe si arrihet zvogelimi i ketij turpi para te tjereve . 
> 
> Falemnderit !


perderisa te ndodh vetem kur ke te besh me njerez te tjere, sidomos te panjohur ose sic thua edhe ti, me gjinine e kundert...nuk besoj se shkaku eshte nje problem shendetesor. duket me teper si fobi sociale. ndoshta te kalon me kalimin e kohes, por nese problemi behet aq i madh sa ti fillon edhe t'i evitosh njerezit, atehere eshte mire te kerkosh ndihmen e nje psikologu  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## broken_smile

meqe ra fjala, ku eshte psikologu i forumit?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> hiqi duret nga prona ime!!!
> ky eshte urdher.


signor si

 :ngerdheshje: 

prona i takon atij qe e punon,

ka thone partia
 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## prishtina75

> aman ja zgjidhe hallin ti.
> 
> ai ose ajo e ka kete ndjesi vetem me gjinine e kundert...keshtu qe lidhet me teper me pasigurine qe ka ne prezantimin dhe pershtypjen qe le tek pala tjeter.Une them qe ka per te te kaluar me moshe kjo pune....dhe gjithashtu ne varesi dhe te eksperiencave qe do kalosh ne jete ne raportet personale. 
> Nje ndihme e momentit...besoj se eshte moskokecarrja....ndaj mendimit i pelqej si pelqej, e thashe mire apo se thashe mire, ji i/e drejteperdrejte(ndonjehere mund te tingelloj si pa takt)...por do fillosh te ndihesh sh rehat edhe te jesh me i sigurt ne pranine e gjinise tjeter.
> 
>  hajt suxese


.....jo une nuk jame ketu tua zgjedhe hallet njerezve, apo jam ne vendin e gabuar,  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Elian70

ketu ne forum kane nderruar te gjithe sex dhe se kane per gje (turp)... biles edhe emrat po i bejne dyshe si ne kishe....

p.s. po pse me hallate perjashta rrini te gjthe????? vishnitanga te pakten

----------



----------


## mia@

Mos u bo merak se eshte normale. Me kalimin e moshes jo se do te iki turpi por do mesohesh si ta mbash nen kontroll. Do kuptosh qe eshte pjese e karakterit tend dhe ka persona qe do te pelqejne pikerisht per kete cilesi.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Besoja

Kam pershtypjen se ti e ndjen veten inferior!
Beso se je njesoj si te tjeret.
Ata nuk jane me te mire se ty.
Dhe kalon.
Sigurisht edhe me moshe.

----------


## loneeagle

Duhet te punosh me self esteem. Nuk e di cfare moshe je, por luan rol te rendesishem.

----------


## Prudence

> signor si
> 
> 
> 
> prona i takon atij qe e punon,
> 
> ka thone partia


Partia ta ka me te futur.... Miti mori plumbin ballit ne pune e siper....  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Partia ta ka me te futur.... Miti mori plumbin ballit ne pune e siper....


Miti pyeti, ca ere ka gjaku

 :ngerdheshje: 

Dhe doli qe ishte vrare,..lol

----------


## symphony

> Pershendetje , shpresoj se jeni mire te gjithe !
> 
> Kam njefare problemi te vogel me turpin . Ne prani te shume njerezve , ose personave te gjinise se kundert , ndjej turp me shume se qe duhet , dhe djersitet fytyra deri ne nje shkalle sa ndihesh shume ne pozite jo te mire . Desha te marr mendimet e juaja nese ky problem eshte shendetesor fizik qe ka te beje me gjendrat e djerses apo diqka e tille , apo me shume eshte problem psikik qe ka te beje me mendjen e me mendimet . 
> Le te ndihet i lirshem dikush te shkruaje nese ka ose ka pasur problem te ketille , dhe si arrihet zvogelimi i ketij turpi para te tjereve . 
> 
> Falemnderit !


Vetbesim, i natyrshëm, dhe gjithëçka do të ec aq rrjedhshëm sa nuk ta merr dot mendja. Ndërkohë mos u mundo të vrasësh mendjen se ç'bluajnë të tjerët në kokë.

Ji vetvetja, i thjeshtë dhe i çiltër. Thjeshtësia të bën modest. Sjelljet e tepërta lënë shkas për dyshim.

Paramendo, kur ecën ti përshembull, këmbët të çojnë aty ku do ti, të themi në mënyrë të përsosur. Mirëpo, në rast se ti përqëndrohesh tek lëvizja e këmbëve, duke i përcjellur hapat e një pas njëshëm, bën të ngatërrohesh me këmbët e tua. :-)

Thërriti ndërdijes, jam ky që jam, dhe më pëlqen kështu si jam. Mos bëj krahasime.

Shumë fat!

----------


## mungabunga

Varet nga shoqeria ku je. Turpi mund te quhet gje pozitive (per shembull ne shoqerite aziatike, te jesh i turpshem eshte vecori per tu pasur) ose gje negative ne shoqerite me perendimore.

Ne Shqiperi kemi ate shprehjen tone te famshme : "TURP ESHTE TE BESH TURP", me pak llafe, s'ke pse te turperohesh kot. Kjo eshte me e thjeshte per tu thene se per tu bere. 

A eshte normale c'ka ndjen ti? Kjo varet nga niveli i turpit/ankthit qe ndjen. Cdo njeri ne kete bote ndjen pasiguri, ankth, stres, etj. Disa njerez e fshehin, disa e transformojne etj. Me pak fjale, nese turpi qe ndjen te shtyn deri ne evitim te disa situatave atere mund te quhet jo i shendetshem. 

Si te "rregullohesh" (shif thonjezat)? Qellimi eshte te besh paqe me veten. Ti je ky qe je, i turpshem i pa turpshem. Mos u krahaso me te tjeret. Fito pak vetebesim. Ndoshta do te te duhet te kerkosh brenda teje rrenjen e kesaj pasigurie (ndoshta me ndihmen e nje personi te kualifikuar si psh. nje psikolog). Personalisht do te te sugjeroja disa gjera : 

1. Fillo sportin. Te besh sport te ndihmon per vetbesimin ne menyre natyrore.
2. Mundohu te mos abuzosh alkoolin dhe drograt e tjera qe zakonisht perdoren per te fshehur kete ndjenje turpi (kjo mund te coje ne alkoolizim kollaj)
3. Mundohu te meditosh (jo te mendosh.. por te meditosh). Kjo do te te beje te jesh me i qete ne pranine tende. Dhe ndihmon per te te stabilizuar/qendruar/balancuar ne karakter dhe mendje.
4. Fillo trajto veten tende mire, nga ana fizike si dhe nga ajo mendore. Mendime te tipit : "pse the kshu", "e bere gabim", "pse nuk bere kete", etj. jane te kota. Fokusohu te e tashmja dhe jo te cfare mund te kishte ndodhur, apo cfare mund te ndodhi ne te ardhmen. Mos i ler te tjeret te te drejtojne ne gjera kunder pelqimit tend. Nese nuk je dakort me dicka ngri zerin dhe shprehu. Me kete nuk dua te them te jesh "harbut" por te jesh i sinqerte me tjetrin dhe pik se pari me veten.

Keto etapa si dhe te tjera duan kohe. Ki durim me veten dhe mos u nervozo... Vetja jote duhet te jet shoku yt me i mire, pasi me veten tende do jesh gjate gjithe jetes  :buzeqeshje: .

Dhe nje here, turpi eshte ndjenje normale, keshtuqe ska asgje per tu merakosur. Nese turpi qe ndjen te bezids (mesa duket po), atere ke nevoje te punosh me veten me durim, qetesi, dhe disipline.

Gjithe te mirat dhe pac fat!

----------

chess_master (21-12-2013)

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

1 veprim shume i thjesht i cili te heq cdo turp & siklete ne cdo vend & shoqeri

sic beni muhabet po e pe qe djersitesh ose sikletohesh thjesht cohu ne kembe, 
nderprit muhabetin dhe terhiq vemendjen njerezve te tu (biles gjithe njerezve qe jane rreth e rrotull)
pastaj thjesht hiq paturet dhe bertit me sa ke fuqi "so f*** what"

pas kesaj plako jo djerse & siklet po dhe probleme shendetesore s'do kesh

me respekt

----------


## Wordless

Tani vjen Benseven_11 dhe i vë vulën !!

----------

